
Over a hundred million Chinese users' personal information and password leaked - octref
http://wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2015-0147763
======
octref
Just to provide some information, as the linked page is in Chinese:

The company in question is NetEase. A lot of Chinese people use NetEase's
products and have a NetEase account. Many also use the NetEase email to
register for other internet services in China.

My rough translation to the wooyun Chinese page:

Submission time: 2015-10-19 16:40

Vulnerability type: Massive user data leak

Severity: High

Status: Informed CNCERT(National Computer Network Emergency Response Technical
Team).

Short description: The leak contains over a hundred million transaction
records, which include users' email addresses, email passwords, email password
protection info, IP addresses, birth dates, etc. Password and password
protection info are hashed with MD5. After decryption, most passwords can
still be used to login the email.

